
More Thoughts On Zenter - jkush

======
jkush
The more I think about it the more I think Zenter might be in a very good
position; if their software is really good (and I expect it is) then Google
competitor's might want to acquire something to compete with Google.

What do you guys think?

~~~
hello_moto
The first question is...who competes with Google in this space? I doubt Yahoo!
would do that. I doubt Oracle is. I doubt eBay is. Apple is a long shot.
Microsoft has Office Live and well.. Office 2003/2007.

Other web 2.0 companies focus themselves in media field not technology field.

~~~
jkush
I would agree with you about Ebay - but Ebay just bought StumbleUpon. Maybe
they are shifting, albeit subtly.

